# Hospitals may not be safe



## Don M. (Jan 6, 2022)

A few days ago, one of our neighbors went to the hospital for some knee surgery.  This morning he had a high fever and constant cough, and they rushed back to the hospital.  He and his wife have both been diagnosed with Covid.  Luckily, they have had their shots, so they were given a prescription and allowed to go back home, and have to quarantine for a few days.  He has been recovering at home after his surgery, so he most likely got infected at the hospital.  She says she is feeling ok, but that could change.  

Now does not seem to be a good time to go to a hospital.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

LOL - _"Luckily they have had their shots."_
They really helped, too.   
("High fever & cough")_ - worse than most people with Covid._

Waiting for the usual:  _"They both got Covid from someone who was unvaccinated."
Yooohoooo......Shero........_


----------



## Nathan (Jan 6, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Hospitals may not be safe



For sure, 'tis where sick people congregate.  Remember MRSA? Spreads like crazy in hospitals.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> For sure, 'tis where sick people congregate.  Remember MRSA? Spreads like crazy in hospitals.


Yes, and the main cause is doctors not washing their hands between patients.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> LOL - _"Luckily they have had their shots."_
> They really helped, too.
> ("High fever & cough")_ - worse than most people with Covid._
> 
> ...


My friends son-in-law got Covid quite bad before Christmas - he was fully vaccinated too. 
It's not just the unvaccinated that can get it AND pass it on.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, and the main cause is doctors not washing their hands between patients.


It would be impossible to assign blame, so many people and so many touch surfaces that get cross-contaminated.  
When I worked at the Sheriff's Dept. in the jails, MRSA was rampant, both inmates and staff caught it.  The facility commander put out a memo that all staff do a daily surface disinfecting, primarily door knobs, door pulls, desktops,etc.

The medical staff would tell the inmates that requested 'sick call' that the skin sores they had were spider bites.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 6, 2022)

Several employees got covid at the nursing home where my wife was staying... last I heard, I think it was five or six... and one patient. They were getting rid of the infected employees and moved the infected patient to another facility as precautions. 

I got my wife out on Tuesday, partially out of fear of her contracting covid, but mainly because that's all the insurance would pay for. Just kidding. But at least we don't have to worry about it now. I just hope I don't catch it when I go to the grocery store, although everyone is required to wear a mask in stores and everyone has abided. I think that's a county law. As long as everyone is masked, there's not much risk, but there is still risk.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

Nathan said:


> It would be impossible to assign blame, so many people and so many touch surfaces that get cross-contaminated.
> When I worked at the Sheriff's Dept. in the jails, MRSA was rampant, both inmates and staff caught it.  The facility commander put out a memo that all staff do a daily surface disinfecting, primarily door knobs, door pulls, desktops,etc.
> 
> The medical staff would tell the inmates that requested 'sick call' that the skin sores they had were spider bites.


A jail ain't the same as a hospital.  I wouldn't expect inmates to be given the same respect as hospital patients.  
Blaming doctors for MRSA does not come from me.  When I first started hearing about MRSA years ago, I was curious and researched it.  That's where I learned where most of it comes from.
AND, AFTER memos were sent to hospitals demanding that doctors wash hands between patients to avoid spreading MRSA, there was a hidden-video taken by a concerned RN at a major hospital & sent to several news agencies.  It showed doctors going from patient to patient without any hand washing.  If I remember, that nurse was fired in retaliation & she successfully sued the hospital.


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2022)

My mom has an appointment with her cardiologist next week. He sent her a list of new requirements for going to a doctor's appointment. She's nearly 90. I think I'd better tell her not to go.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2022)

win231 said:


> I wouldn't expect inmates to be given the same respect as hospital patients.


"Respect" has nothing to do with anything.  



win231 said:


> When I first started hearing about MRSA years ago, I was curious and researched it.


...and if it's on the internet it must be true.          I value what I see and hear in person a lot more than random Google search results.  

Final word:  Institutions of all kinds are a _cross contamination_ nightmares, the public and staff spread bio-hazards as they travel through the building. The cleaning crew is the last line of defense, how well they do their jobs determines the threat level of transmitted sickness through surface contact.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 7, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Final word:  Institutions of all kinds are a _cross contamination_ nightmares, the public and staff spread bio-hazards as they travel through the building. The cleaning crew is the last line of defense, how well they do their jobs determines the threat level of transmitted sickness through surface contact.


I agree but i think many _assume or hope_ hospitals are cleaner then they are.
A friend spent few days in last part of November ... they did not allow public in as visitors etc and staff doing covid protocols
 yet when he spoke to his regular doctor said "i was in hospital .... " .... doctor was like "OH gross"


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 7, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, and the main cause is doctors not washing their hands between patients.


This is why one should always insist that they be able to watch the staff wash their hands. They all use hand sanitizer in the wards, anyway, so it is no big deal.

Also, my friend worked in a nursing home. In 2020, they were still Covid-free, when at Thanksgiving one patient went home for Thanksgiving. She came back with Covid and six patients died as a result of that. Do not ask me details, because I don't know them. My friend was one of the people who contracted Covid from this isolated outbreak. She survived and is fine.

Hospitals are so germ-filled that when I had a heart attack I left on day 2 of the 4 days I was supposed to be in ICU. I didn't leave against medical advice because the cardiologist agreed with me.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 7, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> They all use hand sanitizer in the wards, anyway, so it is no big deal.


That is part of the explosion of MRSA .... over use of sanitizer has created resistant issues.


----------



## win231 (Jan 7, 2022)

Nathan said:


> "Respect" has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> 
> ...and if it's on the internet it must be true.          I value what I see and hear in person a lot more than random Google search results.
> ...


I didn't say where I researched it.  You assumed you know.  You don't.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2022)

win231 said:


> I didn't say where I researched it.  You assumed you know.  You don't.


You crack me up!  Not a very good comeback, but [I assume] you tried.


----------



## win231 (Jan 7, 2022)

Nathan said:


> You crack me up!  Not a very good comeback, but [I assume] you tried.


Big difference between a "comeback" and a fact.  
I didn't have to try.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2022)

win231 said:


> Big difference between a "comeback" and a fact.
> I didn't have to try.


You didn't have any "facts".


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2022)

Don M. said:


> A few days ago, one of our neighbors went to the hospital for some knee surgery.  This morning he had a high fever and constant cough, and they rushed back to the hospital.  He and his wife have both been diagnosed with Covid.  Luckily, they have had their shots, so they were given a prescription and allowed to go back home, and have to quarantine for a few days.  He has been recovering at home after his surgery, so he most likely got infected at the hospital.  She says she is feeling ok, but that could change.
> 
> Now does not seem to be a good time to go to a hospital.


I agree about hospitals not being a safe place to go.  They are full of people with covid now.  My friend came down with covid the other day--he went to the urgent care to get medicine for it.  He has pneumonia, too, but is at home taking prednisone and some kind of antibiotics and quarantining .  He also has COPD.  I don't know where he got the covid.  I just texted him and asked where he thinks he got it.  Haven't heard back yet.  He says he feels alright.  They say this omicron isn't as bad as the previous variants.  I certainly hope it's not.  He had the J and J vaccine.  I don't know if he had the booster, though.


----------



## win231 (Jan 7, 2022)

Nathan said:


> You didn't have any "facts".


Certainly none that you are willing to acknowledge.
None so blind......


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2022)

win231 said:


> Certainly none that you are willing to acknowledge.
> None so blind......


Try me!  But, one thing you have to keep in mind: your opinions do not qualify as facts.


```
fact
/fakt/
Learn to pronounce
noun
noun: fact; plural noun: facts

    a thing that is known or proved to be true.
[/code
```


----------



## Irwin (Jan 7, 2022)

For the past six months or so I've been feeling kind of achy and sore. I attributed it to old age, but it just occurred to me that maybe it's related to the vaccinations. I'm hoping that's the case. If it's old age, it's just going to get worse.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 7, 2022)

Irwin said:


> For the past six months or so I've been feeling kind of achy and sore. I attributed it to old age, but it just occurred to me that maybe it's related to the vaccinations. I'm hoping that's the case. If it's old age, it's just going to get worse.


I wouldn't be to quick to hope it's related to the vaccines if it's been going on for 6 months, it might not go away or get better.   

What about your mattress? I felt that way a few years ago and got a new mattress, that made a big difference. Just a thought.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 7, 2022)

Anyone heard a fourth shot may be in our future? Heard it tonight. This is not the retirement I have enjoyed until the egg flu young hit.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2022)

It's part of the aging process, Irwin. Old people have been complaining about their aches and pains for centuries, long before the vaccine became a scapegoat. Arthritis seems to happen to everybody, if you llive long enough.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 9, 2022)

Mandee said:


> My friends son-in-law got Covid quite bad before Christmas - he was fully vaccinated too.
> It's not just the unvaccinated that can get it AND pass it on.


Son was diagnosed on Christmas Eve, grandson 2 days after, both fully vaxed.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 9, 2022)

Nathan said:


> "Respect" has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> 
> ...and if it's on the internet it must be true.          I value what I see and hear in person a lot more than random Google search results.
> ...


As are cruise ships


----------



## Don M. (Jan 9, 2022)

Irwin said:


> For the past six months or so I've been feeling kind of achy and sore. I attributed it to old age, but it just occurred to me that maybe it's related to the vaccinations. I'm hoping that's the case. If it's old age, it's just going to get worse.



Aches and pains seem to be just part of the process of growing older....the old body eventually begins to wear out.  A couple of years ago, I had trouble sleeping for more than 3 or 4 hours, before I would wake up with some leg/hip pain.  Our mattress is quite firm, so we put a memory foam topper on it, and the results were almost immediate.  Now, if the bladder cooperates, I can usually get a full nights good sleep.  

The best a person can do is to try to "adapt" to age, and take steps to alleviate the symptoms....lifestyle changes, taking supplements, etc.   The alternative is filling the calendar with doctor visits.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 9, 2022)

In many respects hospitals never were 'safe'. Things like staff infections, merca and some other stufff hospitals are not the place to be for any length of time.

I heard doctors say they wanted patients discharged asap just to avoid infections. Some patients like the fact they're being waited on, served food and have medical personnel down the hall but it doesn't mean squat if they catch something. Also everyday laying down in bed is like 3 days ofinactivity.

Sounds like that infection might have been in the patient in the op and the 'shock' to the immune system from surgery the body pulled it's resources from a germ fight to a recovery fight.


----------



## Jules (Jan 9, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> In many respects hospitals never were 'safe'. Things like staff infections, merca and some other stufff hospitals are not the place to be for any length of time.


Not just now, hospitals were the last place you wanted to be.  Too many germs running rampant.


----------

